
Snake_case 20% faster than CamelCase, study says - mmm_grayons
https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5521745?tp=&arnumber=5521745
======
mises
Other than consistency with coding style, I've never got the appeal of camel
or pascal case. Is it a file size concern, maybe? I guess an underscore could
take up additional space when used across a codebase, and maybe this has been
held over?

------
PaulHoule
No surprise to me. CamelCase can be ambiguous when it interacts with other
capitalization conventions (acronyms, never mind words like a and i)

------
mikece
Why would snake case be faster than "kebob" case (this-is-an-example-of-kebob-
case)?

~~~
mmm_grayons
Underscores really leave spaces as the main delimeter; i.e. when you see e.g.
winsock_ctx, your brain is really keying on the space rather than the line.
Compare that to winsock-ctx, where I notice the line more. We're good at
reading spaces, both because we've been trained to, and because they'll always
stand out more than using one squiggle among a bunch of other squiggles. Just
my guess.

